# .SEAL questions



## coolusername (Mar 21, 2019)

I have made 2 threads today, I read the rules and couldn't find any against it. If making a few threads a day are against the rules please tell me. 
Anyway if you want to know more about my endeavor and challenges I would have becoming a SEAL read my thread titled Aspergers. I did my fair share of googling and searching on this forum and can't find a definitive answer. 
Here are my questions 
1.I have a fear of heights how would I prepare for Freefall school 
2. How are SEALS selected to go to SOCM 
3. Would I go to SOCM after BUD/S or during SQT or even during the Individual Training Phase of Predeployment training cycle 
4. I heard some SEALS dislike SDV teams. Is this true?


----------



## coolusername (Mar 22, 2019)

@Isiah6:8 not questioning you but why did you dislike could I have said something better or are they just stupid questions? By the way I love that verse.


----------



## AWP (Mar 22, 2019)

I was like you once, I suspect many of us were, full of questions about the path ahead. Fact is, they don't matter. The answers don't matter because you are so far removed from them in time and accomplishments.

The only one above applicable to your near term success is the fear of heights because you'll see that long before frefall school. I'm a former sport skydiver who has a fear of heights and I NEVER felt those in the air. Put me on top of a shipping container and I'm bothered. Go figure. Google overcoming a fear of heights and chew through those pages for a bit.

Good luck.


----------



## Brill (Mar 22, 2019)

Fear of X is always overcome by fear of Y.  Example:

1) I went to war at 42. I was very afraid of leaving my wife widowed and kids fatherless because of doing something stupid (I  was a very new soldier).

2) I was MORE afraid of getting a teammate killed or negatively affect @Viper1 buddies operations (e.g. like quitting during an infil, which actually happened*).

Fear of number 2 made me train harder and be a better augmentee.  Fear can be an effective motivator.

*the quitter was sent to my team but lasted only a few weeks until the TmSGT ordered him back to the SOTF.


----------



## Isiah6:8 (Mar 22, 2019)

Sorry, I meant to remove the rating when I had nothing to say and forgot to. Best of luck


----------



## coolusername (Mar 22, 2019)

Thanks guys for the advice. I understand.


----------



## Arf (Nov 5, 2019)

coolusername said:


> 1.I have a fear of heights how would I prepare for Freefall school
> 2. How are SEALS selected to go to SOCM
> 3. Would I go to SOCM after BUD/S or during SQT or even during the Individual Training Phase of Predeployment training cycle
> 4. I heard some SEALS dislike SDV teams. Is this true?




I don’t have a fear of heights so I can’t help you with this.

SEAL and SWCC newly developed a school called Special Operations Tactical Medic school. We no longer go to SOCM. There are many SOCMs from the past, but every SEAL and SWCC aspiring medic will go to SOTM from this point onward. You are selected based off of your life experience, ASVAB, college degrees, their general assessment of your intelligence and your desire to go. Usually if you want to go they will let you unless they think you won’t be able to handle it. That being said, probably 1 in every 2 pinned SEAL and SWCC will fail out of SOTM because it is so fast and academically demanding.

You will go to SOTM after you are finished with SQT and have been pinned. You will most likely go there before your first duty station (your team) but there are situations where funding and manning keep that from happening. You could always appeal to your team to allow you to go.

Some SEALs do dislike SDV teams. By the time you graduate, you just get sick of diving, and SDVs dive a lot.


----------

